# Emotiva's Emo-Fest: August 31st/Sept 1st in Franklin, TN



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Not sure if you guys saw this, but Emotiva is having their annual open-house on the weekend of Aug 31st/Sept 1st in Franklin, TN.

Here's some info:
Emofest 2013 Tickets, Franklin - Eventbrite


Anyone planning on going? If so, post up. I'm going to try to make it on Saturday. Maybe we can try to meet up.

- Erin


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2013)

Wow, I had no idea they were based in Franklin....


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

wish i could. sadly, its way too far away for me.

that reminds me - i really need to flash to the new firmware for the UMC-1. im still on the first version :uhoh:


----------



## PGT FTW (Oct 19, 2009)

too far away? I'm driving from Leesburg on Friday with my wife and kid to attend. :-D


----------

